# General > Politics >  Anti austerity Govt funds T in the park with 150k grant

## BetterTogether

Astonishing that now we find the government is giving grants to T in the Park a purely private enterprise while complaining they don't have enough money for dealing with the real problems within Scotland.




http://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/ar...ding-1-3843413

----------


## rob murray

> Astonishing that now we find the government is giving grants to T in the Park a purely private enterprise while complaining they don't have enough money for dealing with the real problems within Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/ar...ding-1-3843413


Why should the tax payer pay for this...especially seeing as to how the Arches was recently closed in Glasgow ! They have lost the plot...idiots

----------


## rob murray

The crass reason behind giving this money is to buy votes...T doesnt need money.......

----------


## cptdodger

I sent you a PM Rob, but your inbox is full.

----------


## rob murray

> I sent you a PM Rob, but your inbox is full.


I know but for some reason I cant empty my in box....just post the message on here.....I dont want the conspiracy theorists to think we are "coordinating" what some nutters quaintly call SNP bashing...Id rather use the term SNP exposing !!!

----------


## cptdodger

> I know but for some reason I cant empty my in box....just post the message on here.....I dont want the conspiracy theorists to think we are "coordinating" what some nutters quaintly call SNP bashing...Id rather use the term SNP exposing !!!


You have a point ! It was actually nothing to do with the SNP, and our alleged bashing of it ! I found a link, I thought you might be interested in to do with the Clearances. and the effect they had on America, and the other places the people ended up, I will try and find it again !

----------


## rob murray

> You have a point ! It was actually nothing to do with the SNP, and our alleged bashing of it ! I found a link, I thought you might be interested in to do with the Clearances. and the effect they had on America, and the other places the people ended up, I will try and find it again !


Sounds interesting...for a couple of scots accused of SNP bashing ( as I said to be correct, SNP government exposure )...we certainly, along with a few others on here, share a deep interest in the history of OUR country...mores the pity the SNP scorriezealots, when they can be bothered, only rely on wings over scotland for their sources of scottish history...a central belt propoganda wing of the SNP..and absolue garbage

----------

